# Ivermectin Overdose??



## clpclop (Jul 28, 2007)

Okay...my fault!! the little knob on the plunger moved right when I inserted it into my yearling filly's mouth!! She got the whole darn dosage meant for a 1250 lb horse!! I'm waiting for a return call from my vet, but in the meantime...what can happen to her? There is no information about overdosage on on or in the box! Any help here?


----------



## dgrminis (Jul 28, 2007)

Ivermectin I believe is hard to overdose on -- there are some wormers like Quest that you do NOT want to overdose on at all... I am no expert by any means but I havent ever seen anything about overdosing on Ivermectin.

Hopefully someone will know more about it. Or that your vet will call you back soon






Hope your mini is ok..


----------



## Sue_C. (Jul 28, 2007)

My Vet tells me that Ivermectin has a high overdose toleration. As much as 10 times the proper doseage is safe. You're cutting it close, so even if it should be okay...it is certainly good that you've contacted your Vet.

I just about had a conniption (sp?) last week when a friend of mine tells me she _regularly_ doses her two minis with a half tube each. One of them is only a two year old filly, and she was given the half tube last year as a yearling with no problem...but you can rest assured it won't be done again.



:


----------



## Chamomile (Jul 28, 2007)

I did this one year to my yearling filly, she is now a 4 year old :bgrin I also got on here and called my vet and was assured by all that she would be fine. I just watched her for the evening to make sure she didn't get a tummy ache, but that's all! She was DEFINATELY worm free



:


----------



## wwminis (Jul 28, 2007)

[SIZE=14pt]I did the same thing to a 28" stallion a few years ago and he was fine!



: It's a very safe wormer! [/SIZE]

I too called my vet to make sure he would be OK, and he said the minis can tolerate 10 to 12 the regular doseage without any problems!

Bill


----------



## clpclop (Jul 28, 2007)

Thank you all. My vet called and also assured me that she should be okay. To be on the safe side, she suggested giving her about 60cc's of mineral oil and maybe something soupy to munch on to help it pass. She also confirmed that using Quest is not advised because of the on-the-border-line toxicity in an overdose.

Always good information here...Thanks again!


----------



## MBhorses (Jul 28, 2007)

We just started using the liquid form of ivermectin, it is great because you measure it before you give it.

i hope you foal will be okay.


----------



## HGFarm (Jul 29, 2007)

I too had this happen years ago when it first came out with a full sized colt. Had the dial locked I thought, and OMG, the whole thing went right down his mouth with no problem and there I just stood there in shock. Ran and called the vet and was advised not to worry about it a bit. It is very safe, and he will be fine. And he was. I heard there were also tests done on some left in a hot car for months, then tested and it was fine. Now I would not recommend this!! but there were many types of tests done and it was quite safe.

Yep, he oughtta be worm free for sure! He may get a bit of diarrhea, but that's all.


----------



## Miniv (Jul 29, 2007)

You are NOT alone! There are other people on the Forum who've had the same thing happen....either with Ivermectin or Strongid. With both those wormers, nothing bad happened!

Your little one should be just fine, just keep an eye on her in the off chance she was wormy and has a "worm overload".

MA


----------



## Jill (Jul 29, 2007)

Many of us have done just what you did. Like others are saying, the Ivermectin has a huge dose theshold and your horses should be fine.

We also deworm our Nigerian Dwarf Goats with ivermectin and several months ago, my husband accidently gave a whole tube to one of them. THAT scared me as they only weigh about 50# (but you deworm goats more per pound). The goat was okay, too.


----------



## River1018 (Jul 29, 2007)

Have done it here years ago, no problems. You should be just fine.


----------

